# Applying for a pet shop licence



## Pets-4-U (May 9, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm new here so please be nice! :2thumb:

Just after a bit of general advice as I cannot find any definitive answers anywhere to my questions.

The first one is simply whether or not I need to have a shop fitted out with all necessary fixtures and fittings before applying for a pet shop licence? On the one hand, I presume this must be needed so that they can inspect the enclosures and make sure they're suitable/right size/etc. But equally, on the other hand, it'd be a darned expensive venture if the licence got declined for whatever reason, so do they ever work off plans and then inspect just before being allowed to open to the public? 

Secondly, I hear (via another thread on this site and from other sources) that is is best to list every single species that I could possibly ever wish to stock at any point in the future so that I'm covered for anything then, even if I had no real intention of stocking said animals. That makes sense - does anyone have any real experience with whether that is the best thing to do or does that make the licence look a bit cluttered and a bit chaotic - i.e. they might think "my goodness, they'll be stocking a small zoo in there!"? :gasp:

And thirdly (finally, for now!) - qualification/experience wise - whats the general norm? Without blowing my own trumpet I have tonnes of experience (on a hobby and professional level) and a few qualifications too but is there anything specific that most people have been asked to gain before being allowed their pet shop licence? Are there any examination-style questions or assignments to complete!? (Would be happy to do such a thing, just curious as to know whether I'm being a bit O.T.T. in what the council _may possibly_ require?)

Thanks in advance. :2thumb:


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm afraid i'm no help...

But i just want to say, good luck with your shop. I really hope that it turns out to be a real sucsess and well done for having to guts to give it a go. :lol2:


I'll be keeping track of this topic as I would also love to have my own shop one day, be sure to keep us all updated with your progress! 


-fraggs- : victory:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Why dont you just ask the licencing team for your local authority area? They are the people who will be issuing the licence, and are in a better position than an internet forum to give you the correct advice.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Pets-4-U said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new here so please be nice! :2thumb:
> 
> ...


1. Yes, you will need to have your enclosures kitted out - this may not necessarily be at the start of the application, but they generally won't give a final vets inspection pass before he could see the enclosures. You can however ask the council to approve premises etc. before kitting it out if you're not sure, it's the vet who will need to see the enclosures which is generally the very last stage before approval.

2. You don't need to list species (unless DWA generally), you will need to list types of animals and numbers, ie. "Snakes - 200" "Lizards - 300". My council requires specific species listed for DWA, some do, some don't, otherwise it's tended to be grouped into snakes, lizards, amphibians, birds, mammals - dogs and cats are often listed seperate as these require more specific things.

3. You will need to get the "Pet Store Management" qualification - most councils now say you need to get this within 2 years of opening up, some may be more flexible than others but this is a fairly standard requirement now. You can study this from home and sit the exams at a center locally. It's best to be enrolled on this when you apply to cover all your bases.


----------



## Pets-4-U (May 9, 2011)

Thank you very much for that Athravan - much appreciated. 

I'm waiting for my local council to get back to me with their specific requirements - turns out its all changed since when I first enquired back in October so I'm being passed on from pillar to post at the moment trying to get to speak to the right person! :lol2:

I shall let you know how I get on fraggs! :2thumb:


----------

